# Woke up feeling great



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Two weeks separated and I woke up feeling good for the first time in months  No thinking about the STBXW or the multiple OM's or anything other than taking care of myself. The codependant books by Melody Beattie have been a God send to me by opening my eyes to both my and the STBXW's behavior. Even if you are not codependant or with a codpendant it gives great step by step for taking care of yourself and healthy detachment.

Also, can anyone direct me to the 180 steps? Can't seem to locate them.

Let go and let God

Peace


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

So glad you are feeling better and have a better outlook on your situation now.

You will need to go to the following website for specific information on the 180 Program.Divorce Busting® - How to Save Your Marriage, Solve Marriage Problems, and Stop Divorce


----------



## biggu5 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks 827 - this site has been a lifesaver for me


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm a couple of weeks seperated myself... some fell good, others bad; but I'm relieved I don't have to deal with my daily trigger- MY WIFE.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

You're already doing better than I did when I was at that stage. Although I can't remember much from that period, it was a blur clouded by alcohol, partying and women. But I was just a young airman then stationed in the Philippines.


----------

